# need help brisket temp



## mrob22 (Jul 2, 2017)

Started a brisket at 5am and I usually check the fire every hour but noticed the smoke was still flowing good so I let it roll. At 3 hour mark fire was out but wood was still smoldering.  I checked temp and it was at 103 in the thickest part.  I have about 30 more minutes to the 4 hour mark and I doubt it reaches 140 by then.  WhaT should I do.


----------



## lancep (Jul 2, 2017)

Did you inject it? I'm pretty sure you're fine otherwise. Maybe Chef JJ or one of the other safety experts will weigh in but I'm pretty sure if it's a whole muscle that hasn't been injected it's fine. Just keep it rolling and let it do its thing. 

Lance


----------



## mrob22 (Jul 2, 2017)

No injection, only probed one spot at 3 hour mark and just checked a few spots at 4 hr mark and they were 117-118


----------



## lancep (Jul 2, 2017)

Again, maybe someone else will weigh in but I think you're good.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 2, 2017)

Bump the temp up to 225-250 and pull it at 205 IIT. You got a good start.

HT


----------



## mrob22 (Jul 2, 2017)

131 IT at 5hr mark


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 2, 2017)

You don't say what temp you're cooking it at. 250 should be the minimum and 275 should be the maximum. Rare brisket in the smoker is pretty bad. Internal temp should be around 200-210 when you pull it off. A sample from the flat and point should both be tender


----------



## mrob22 (Jul 2, 2017)

I know I will get criticized but I have no way to measure pit temp. I have smoked chicken, ribs and pork butt many times with great results


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 2, 2017)

MRob22 said:


> I know I will get criticized but I have no way to measure pit temp. I have smoked chicken, ribs and pork butt many times with great results


LOL, I don't have a thermo on my pipe smoker. I was taught many years ago to gauge it by touch. Put your hand in the middle of the smoker, if you have to pull off after about 3 seconds, it's around 250.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2017)

Well my suggestion would be to get a cheap oven therm, they are $5 at Walmart.

If you don't know your pit temp, then it's going to be a long day.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2017)

You are good to go. As Lance pointed out, you don't have to worry about a safe IT with intact meat...JJ


----------

